# BENYL vrs. LEVBID? (Dicyclomine vrs.Hyoscyamine)



## Guest (May 18, 1999)

What are the reviews on these pain killers? First I was on Bentyl, but I didn't try it long enough to see the full effectes. The Levbid doesn't work very well either, but I didn't take this too long either! Have any of you had good luck with either of these? If not is there another pain killer that may work better? THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 19, 1999)

Hi BL-I have a prescription for Hyoscamine and it really works for me. Whenever I feel the D-type cramps coming on, I let 2 dissolve under my tongue. They really help tp get rid of the cramping. I am sorry that you are having such bad luck. Unfortunately, I can't really offer you any suggestions b/c Hyoscamine is the only anti-spasmodic I've ever taken. -Kayla


----------



## Guest (May 19, 1999)

BLI took the bentyl for a while but my body did not like it much so I quit. The best thing that has worked for me is Doxepin(generic for Sinaquan). I still have pain and all that but not as often! Maybe this will help you! Hang in there!MRW


----------



## Guest (May 19, 1999)

I am taking Levbid. I take 1/2 tablet each morning with a large glass of water. I started nearly two weeks ago. At the same time I also started eating breakfast (never ate a thing before). I usually have plain oatmeal or cold cereal with 1 tablespoon of Millers Bran (Unprocessed Wheat Bran) sprinkled on top. The other thing I did was found the great people on the Bulletin Board at the IBS Self Help Group (I'm sure there are a lot here too !) I think that one of these things or some combination of these has really helped me out. I still have some problems but none of the "attacks of D", pain, etc. since I started. I have seen that different things work differently for everyone. For example: Others have tried Caltrate (Calcium) for D and seem to have good results. Good Luck !


----------

